# how many eggs for breakfast



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

going to start making poached eggs on toast for breaky soon

will also have a protein shake

but how many eggs should i be eating as i am bulking but would struggle to eat a huge amount first thing


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I find 5 poached eggs is fine, with 2 pieces of wholemeal toast.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Do as many as you like on toast then blend a few in your shake perhaps?


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

I have 4/5 whole either scrambled, fried or in an omelette with Whey first thing.

Started off with 3 as my stomach was struggling with the amount first thing in the morning.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> Do as many as you like on toast then blend a few in your shake perhaps?


I put a few in my shakes with oats for a while, felt like I was drinking afterbirth.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill be having about 4/5 poached eggs on 2 wholemeal toast if i can eat that much, which im sure i can when bulking next in July


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

2 full eggs 2egg whites.60g oats.30g whey and 250ml milk for a quickness in the morning for me.goes down a treat.either that or a 5 egg omlete with a bagel if ive got time.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Sorry for the hijack, but are eggs and toast a good idea for cutting or is porridge a better option?


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

i boil loads up sunday night to take me through the week. 5 boiled eggs with 100g oats, 1 scoop whey and an apple for brekkie for me!!

i sometimes have to force it down, but i look in the mirror at my progress so far and i know its worth it!!


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

kgb said:


> I put a few in my shakes with oats for a while, felt like I was drinking afterbirth.


tried this and was like drinking water with slugs in!!!:no:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

6 whole, large, omega3 eggs.

When in doubt, scramble


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

3 eggs 100g oats 1 1/2 scoops of whey 1/2 pint of water

wizz it up and neck it


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

currently 1 whole and 8 egg whites, as i progress thru off season will add another yolk in but at 7g of fat each plus fats from anything else ure eating thats more than enough for me at breaky.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Always find i can just about manage 3 poached eggs first thing but can have around 5 scrambled,weird.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

5 eggs, 60g oats, 2x protein shake, 2 bananas and pint of pure squeezed orange juice, and 10 spoons of peanut butter.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

lib said:


> tried this and was like drinking water with slugs in!!!:no:


If you blend it up I find there's no texture at all. I do it cos I'm out the house at 5.30 every morning and CBA cooking at that hour!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

T-Rain said:


> This must be close to 2k cals lol


No idea don't count :L.

Then 2 hours later usually have 3 bags of fridge raiders, chicken breast, bag of cashews.

Then 2 hours later 1 large salmon filler, 1 large mackeral fillet + brocoli.

Then before workout 50g protein shake + 2 bananas, then after 50g prot, 50g carb.

hour later 1 large chicken breast, 1 large steak + brocoli.

2 hour later usually 9-10pm large omellete with 4 or so eggs + whatevers kicking about usually roast beef + chicken and mushrooms.

then 2 hour later 2 casein shakes + 10 spoons peanut butter and I just keep getting leaner :L.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i eat around 5 eggs at a time given that there is about 5-6 grams of protein per egg giving me 25-30 grams of the best digestable food protein


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> No idea don't count :L.
> 
> Then 2 hours later usually have 3 bags of fridge raiders, chicken breast, bag of cashews.
> 
> ...


 :thumb :to train like a horse you need to eat like one eh mate:thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :to train like a horse you need to eat like one eh mate:thumbup1:


Well the way I see it is, if I don't eat that, then I would just eat sh1t like mcdonalds, I've got a really big appetite.

And train pretty hard, 5 days a week. So yup your absolutely right m8.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

3-4 whole eggs, 60g oats with whey powder.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im eating 20 eggs a day

yes im a real man


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been having 6 fried eggs.. Yum Yummmm.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

going to start having 3 or 4 poached for breaky with 2 toast then try nd progress if needs be.

cant stand oats in shakes or eggs is there anything else i could add without a been lumpy or tasting horrid

cheers for the replies


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> No idea don't count :L.
> 
> Then 2 hours later usually have 3 bags of fridge raiders, chicken breast, bag of cashews.
> 
> ...


**** mate that is an animal appetite! How much does that diet cost you?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

5

Scrambled and soft set. If they're still ever so slightly runny then they go down a damn sight quicker.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Depending on size, 7 or 8. Scrambled, bit soft and runny. Yum.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

6 whole eggs, 30g whey (protein amount), 50g oats.


----------

